# Modern Arnis Videos



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 26, 2006)

*modern arnis taal batangas*
					02:26 				
 					 		 	modern arnis sparring
[yt]NV6jUh3MMYE[/yt]

*PaliPali Modern Arnis - Featuring Demetrio Presas, Cameo of Max Pallen*
					03:13 				
 					 		 	Modern Arnis Demonstration from the 2002 "Day of Play". Filmed and shown with permission
[yt]8SwMqqGKDd8[/yt]

*rodel modern arnis master*
					08:34 				
 					 		 	Modern Arnis 	 	   
[yt]JIf_hZELLoY[/yt]

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pTV66ARdzYY *modern arnis taal batangas*
					00:18 				
 					 		 	close quarter
[yt]pTV66ARdzYY[/yt]

*Modern Arnis- Philippine Martial Art Society*
					01:07 				
www.modernarnis.cc The Philippine Martial Art Society of West Palm Beach Florida.
[yt]n890A8-KJoo[/yt]


----------

